# Work Boots



## SoulFly (Feb 19, 2011)

I work utility const past 13 yrs. so i'm in the dirt,mud and standing water all day, no matter how hot or cold it is out. I have never owned a boot that could stay waterproof for very long, most only last about 3 months.
Gore-tex seem to work best for me but i rarely see them locally.
I normally wear an 8 inch high boot. Prefer Wolverine but not tried too many other brands and average paying around $120 for a pair thats waterproof.
No clue how good of quality for price that is

My question is, how long should a high quality boot last in such outdoor conditions? To me it seems a good pair should last me a couple years but i'm lucky if they last 6 months. Any recommends for a long lasting waterproof boot?

i have a second question too if i may.
recently i bought my first pair of Wellington boot. its a Wolverine buccaneer wellington

Anyway, i was told from coworkers that this type of boot requires i buy the tightest fitting one so my feet don't slop around since they don't have laces to hold them in, but i guess i'm used to a loose fit boot. size 10 which to me feels roomy and comfy. but this is a size 8, its snug around my foot and only size that my heel wont move loosely inside. My toe has about an inch of room in front, so i think its the size i'm normally suppose to wear?
My feet are killing me!!! is it true what my co workers said? do i just need to get used the them? my feet can't breath and feels like the blood is rushing to them, after a few hours, i can't wait to get em off. I'm hoping its an adaption thing.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

Oh, quit obsessing over yer feet! Jus soak em in epsom and get the right size.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

my experience with boots is that the more expensive they are the more that goes into them for comfort and waterproofing however they dont last as long. and the less expensive ones last longer but feel like bricks

as to warrentys and such. most stores wont do anything for you after 3 months if you work construction. the nature of the work just beats the boots to hell


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Redwings will fix your shoes for the life of the ownership. Soles, cushioning, etc..The only thing they said they wouldn't fix is any wear of the doubled toe(If that's the kind you have. Lotta guys don't, so it's not an issue, but I don't but anything but)

As far as comfort, I don't know about Wolverines(aren't they sold at Walmart?), but I find with the Redwings it takes about 1-1 1/2 months to break in. 

I like to buy my new ones about 3-4 months before I wanna retire my old ones, and than alternate every other day old to new. Also wear them around the house. It really helps to break them in and by the time I get rid of the old ones the others are worn in enough that I don't feel a difference day to day.


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

Wore Red Wings for years with a semi loose fit. For the type of work your doing, look into Mud Dogs by Georgia Boots. If your going to spend money on boots make sure the soles are stiched on so you can have the resoled down the road


----------



## Fyrzowt (Jul 3, 2008)

> Anyway, i was told from coworkers that this type of boot requires i buy the tightest fitting one so my feet don't slop around since they don't have laces to hold them in,


According to our local boot shop, this is false. Buy your boots to fit.

My experience is that if you buy them slightly snug they will stretch out ok. It sounds like you went a couple of sizes which is just too tight.

Back when I worked for the Fire Dept. they bought me a pair of boots that was a bit too snug. I would put them on, then soak them in a pail of warm water and wear them for a while to help stretch them out, then oil them good.


----------



## Bradracer18 (Dec 14, 2005)

This might sound stupid, but I find that breaking in boots is the quickest if I get them wet. I learned this by working in a heavy dew, in grass...and the boots broke in much quicker! Also, if you can buy a tub of mink oil and rub that in good and heavy (especially over the seams) it will water proof and help a lot with break in.


----------



## muckusmc (Jul 19, 2008)

Bradracer18 said:


> This might sound stupid, but I find that breaking in boots is the quickest if I get them wet. I learned this by working in a heavy dew, in grass...and the boots broke in much quicker! Also, if you can buy a tub of mink oil and rub that in good and heavy (especially over the seams) it will water proof and help a lot with break in.


Use to put new saddles into a trough of water until the bubbles stopped - then put em on a horse and ride till dry - broke saddle into the horse and my arse - worked good


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

muckusmc said:


> Use to put new saddles into a trough of water until the bubbles stopped - then put em on a horse and ride till dry - broke saddle into the horse and my arse - worked good


2ND. that :thumbsup:wet them tie em on and don't remove till dry:thumbup:then oil em


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

Irish setter red wings, and take advantage of there awesome warranty


----------



## SoulFly (Feb 19, 2011)

Mud Master said:


> Redwings will fix your shoes for the life of the ownership. Soles, cushioning, etc..The only thing they said they wouldn't fix is any wear of the doubled toe(If that's the kind you have. Lotta guys don't, so it's not an issue, but I don't but anything but)
> 
> As far as comfort, I don't know about Wolverines(aren't they sold at Walmart?), but I find with the Redwings it takes about 1-1 1/2 months to break in.
> 
> I like to buy my new ones about 3-4 months before I wanna retire my old ones, and than alternate every other day old to new. Also wear them around the house. It really helps to break them in and by the time I get rid of the old ones the others are worn in enough that I don't feel a difference day to day.


Walmart sells herman survivors and maybe Timberlands i think. Rural King sells Wolverines. So far they have been my favorite boot and last longer than the others i tried.

Breaking in boots isn't my problem. About 2 days at work breaks them all in. Whats hurting my feet is i'm not used to a snug boot. I just wanted to know how long a boot SHOULD last and if it was true about buying a snug fit boot for Wellington's or to say cowboy style pull over boots.



Fyrzowt said:


> According to our local boot shop, this is false. Buy your boots to fit.
> 
> My experience is that if you buy them slightly snug they will stretch out ok. It sounds like you went a couple of sizes which is just too tight.
> 
> Back when I worked for the Fire Dept. they bought me a pair of boots that was a bit too snug. I would put them on, then soak them in a pail of warm water and wear them for a while to help stretch them out, then oil them good.


but if my heel raises in and out of the boot, i imagine that would cause blisters, worn out socks and wear the inside of boot? Like cowboy boots, i hear its not uncommon for some people to use a boot shoe or whatever their called to pry their feet out, i remember my grandpa always had to do that.
Couple guys at work wear nothing but cowboy boots and said the snuggness is what holds your feet in as if they were laced? Perhaps i worded it wrong, didn't mean to say their too small, their just tight around the sides of my feet but should stretch i suppose, i'll find out this week i guess.



Hardly Working said:


> If your going to spend money on boots make sure the soles are stiched on so you can have the resoled down the road


Stitched boots don't work because i use a shovel alot. Working a shovel, sometimes all day to spot dig existing underground cables/gas/water lines..etc rubs against the stitching and wears them out within days. i have to get the kind thats glue'd/welt, whatever it is they do. As long as the seem is not near wear my big toe bends, their usually not a problem but do crack at some point likely due to drying mud and water i guess.

My job covers a huge variety of things, from concrete work, to running a jackhammer all the way to running cat 5 cable inside buildings. kina a jack of all trades type of work and for me its been hell on boots....Guess i just expected that a boot should last at least a year for my work and thought maybe i'm doing it wrong.
No one sells redwings locally that i know of. Usually its Ariad,Caterpillar,Wolverines,Herman's,Harley davidson,Real workwear,Carhart. all i can recall atm.
Maybe i'll try an actual cowboy boot sometime if i get used to these wellingtons


BTW, anyone tried impact gel foot inserts? their fantastic, far better than Dr. scholl's, Multishox and similar. Billy Mays used to advertise them and they are pretty amazing, my feet and back never bother me anymore.
Anyway, thanks for suggestions guys


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Cowboy boots, really? Maybe we use different definitions, but what I know as a cowboy boot is built with a high heel and definitely not for anyone who spends all day on his feet.

Whatever style of boot you wear, it should fit you without undue pressure on _any_ part of the foot, and be reasonably comfortable for at least half of the very first day you wear it. Pamper your feet, because when they're done, you're done.

Even if you have to buy new ones four times a year, it's worth it.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

I had foot problems for years until I went to a podiatrist. He made me some orthodics, and he prescribed a stiff, high top hiking boot. "Find one that feels like a 2x4 he says. 

I have done that ever since with good success. Italian hiking boots- Scarpa is a good brand. Pricey, but they last and they are water proof without the Gore Tex (that makes your feet sweat in the summer)

Check it out here: http://www.campmor.com/scarpa-mens-....shtml?source=CI&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=11128


----------



## HUI (Jan 21, 2011)

I wear wolverines. I probably average 6 months with them. I normally get 8" boots with gore Tex and safety toe. I've never had work boot go longer than 8 months. If your boots are gore Tex do not mink oil them as it will plug the pores for the gore Tex to do it's job. They make some different products to use with gore Tex boots. I also wear wool sock year round. Your feet might sweat but the socks don't hold the moisture to hour feet. The water will transfer to the wool then to the gore Tex.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

The Timberland Pro titan oxford shoe is proly one of the most comfortable shoes on the planet for a work environment. After buying these I will never buy Redwings again.

The Irish Setter version of the oxford are built tougher but they are not comfortable like the Timberland Pro products. 

It's funny, after watching the Timberland advertising on the forum I got brainwashed, then bought a pair. 

Best shoes I've ever owned and I'm a shoe fanatic. I'm done with high boots.

Mike


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

mudpad said:


> I have done that ever since with good success. Italian hiking boots- Scarpa is a good brand. Pricey,


 I see they sell these at Zappos online:thumbsup: best shoe store ever, free shipping both ways!


----------



## SoulFly (Feb 19, 2011)

thanks for input guys


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Reviving a 10 year old thread to plug your product?


David


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Spam has no expiration date, David.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

I’m sure boots have come a long way in the last 10 years


Maybe I should buy a new pair 


LOL


David


----------

